# M&P 15-22 first range time



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Picked up a M&P 15-22 last week to have fun with but mainly to use for practice instead of going threw 100-300 rounds of .223 in my AR all the time.Put on a set of Magpul flip up sights,single point sling and a Bushnell reflex sight and finally took it to the range today.
What a fun and accurate gun to shoot.Just had a ball today.Handles great,accurate and does feel like a AR so training with it is smart.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have one as well and they are fun! Great gun!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

They are a blast to shoot. I've shot just about every 22 ammo thru it and it runs everything. I have 3-35 rnd clips and rip them out, what fun..

Pops


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> They are a blast to shoot. I've shot just about every 22 ammo thru it and it runs everything. I have 3-35 rnd clips and rip them out, what fun..
> 
> Pops


just a little reading for you 

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/analysis-ohios-magazine-capacity-limit


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought that the 30 round limit had been repealed?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry, those are 30 rnd clips. Also the link you provide is for Cincinnati law only.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes that law is know more they have repealed it and at the same time passed the law that we my use cans for hunting.I have not read all about it yet but its true.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Uhm not get all technical, but they are magazines not clips


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

boatnut said:


> Uhm not get all technical, but they are magazines not clips


I read Magazines on the terlit but use Clips in my guns..


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I am pretty sure the 30 round limit does not apply to rimfire guns


----------

